# PE POWER PREP MATERIALS



## lador (Mar 22, 2017)

I know this topic may have been discussed in the past, but any recommendations for prep materials that I can use to prepare for my PE Power Exam.
Below are some materials that am planning to purchase:
1.    Prep Class
2.    Power Reference Manual – Camara
3.    NEC Handbook
4.    NCEES Practice Exam

Thanks for your response!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 22, 2017)

It's been discussed before but why not discuss it again.    I did not find Camara's book useful.  Problems don't match up to test problems.  Your other choices will do nicely.  Here's additional stuff I recommend:


Georgia Tech prep course

Complex Imaginary sample tests

Complex Imaginary NEC drill book

Graffeo's book.  Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE (I always screw up the title.  You'll find it.)

Spin Up sample test book

The internet and Youtube.  Type in what you have a question about and someone is bound to have info.  Print off a copy and carry it into the test.

An NESC book.  Although you'll probably just need the table of contents.  Seriously. 

Take your favorite power system textbook in for moral support.it may help on transmission line questions.

Look online for energy management and utility rate info.  I'll be glad to send you some pages if you'd like.  it can be hard to find. 

As you do final reviews the last 2-3 weeks make up your cheat as you go along.  It will help ingrain the info into your head.

Just my opinion.


----------



## TWJ PE (Mar 22, 2017)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> It's been discussed before but why not discuss it again.    I did not find Camara's book useful.  Problems don't match up to test problems.  Your other choices will do nicely.  Here's additional stuff I recommend:
> 
> 
> Georgia Tech prep course
> ...


Make sure you take the whole book, not just the TOC. This will be a lay up question and you'll kick yourself if you aren't prepared.


----------



## Troll (Mar 22, 2017)

TWJ PE said:


> Make sure you take the whole book, not just the TOC. This will be a lay up question and you'll kick yourself if you aren't prepared.


second that. don't listen to those people that tell you that TOC is sufficient. They are being ridiculous (or trying to screw you).


----------



## TNSparky (Mar 23, 2017)

TWJ PE said:


> Make sure you take the whole book, not just the TOC. This will be a lay up question and you'll kick yourself if you aren't prepared.


Also, if you have access to the TOC, you probably have access to the entire book. Just take the whole thing and get some easy points with a layup question.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 23, 2017)

Troll said:


> second that. don't listen to those people that tell you that TOC is sufficient. They are being ridiculous (or trying to screw you).


With all due respect, I don't think I'm being ridiculous and I'm definitely not trying to screw anybody up.  Having said that, I recommended he take the whole book but would probably only need the TOC.  I'm just going by my personal experience and the opinion of the instructor for the GA Tech PE course.  It worked for me but it may not work for others.  It's just my opinion.  I hope you respect it  and I certainly respect yours.


----------



## lador (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the comments.


----------

